
Show HN: Unreplied 2.0 for SMS/iMessage, now with CLI support - nexuist
https://unreplied.app
======
nexuist
Hi HN!

I finally released version 2.0 of my Mac app, Unreplied!

it offers a status bar menu that shows you a list of messages you haven't
replied to. Even if you open the conversation, Unreplied will still keep them
on that list, to remind you to reply.

Version 2 comes with a load of new features including a top-down rewrite, Dark
Mode support, CLI support, and reminder notifications!

Announcement on my personal blog:
[https://duro.me/stories/2020/05/26/announcing-
unreplied](https://duro.me/stories/2020/05/26/announcing-unreplied)

How to use the CLI: [https://duro.me/stories/2020/05/26/unreplied-
cli](https://duro.me/stories/2020/05/26/unreplied-cli)

I'm hoping people use the CLI mode for new and creative solutions! Let me know
if you come up with any, or if you have any suggestions or questions.

